# Infinti labs inconsistencies?!



## jointhecrazy

Hi guys, been a lurker here for many years and finally have decided to come out of the wood work! The reason being I have recently purchased a few (15) vials of infinti gear.

Now I have just read pscarbs thread regarding the fakes a while back and have some questions as I believe what I have bought to be the fakes... BUT! There are inconsistencies now between the fake vials as well? Which according to some posters on pscarbs thread would not happen as if the fakes are produced by the same printer etc then they should be consistent in how they differ from the legit infiti vials.

The vials I bought from a source who is a good guy and I know to use this gear and it works for him, but everything about them points to them being the fakes: thin foil print, lightish shade of blue, higher positioning of labels and most notocible is the font of the print on the expiry dates. In pscarbs and tommybananas legit Infiniti vials the letter E had a distinct curvy shape, where the fake vials E's are clear straight cut lines.

However like I mentioned earlier I have inconsistencies between my fakes. The EQ has a slightly darker box than the tmt, but the eq vial label is much more faded than the tmt label. Also note that the batch number for tmt and eq is the same, and is the same batch number as Tommy's fakes I believe.

Also I would appreciate it if some kind soul could tag Paul, tommy, tekkers and machete into this as this is my second post and I am clueless on how to do things on here haha.

Pics below

View attachment DSC_0318.JPG


----------



## jointhecrazy

View attachment DSC_0314.JPG


----------



## jointhecrazy

View attachment DSC_0312.JPG


----------



## solidcecil

The light blue one looks like a fake.

How long ago did you buy these? All recent boxes will have holograms on


----------



## jointhecrazy

Today mate, and yeah I agree that looks more fake, but the weird thing is they where bought from the same source on the same day, who took from them from the same original distribution box ( think it contained 50 or so perfectly packed boxes of vials) in front of my own eyes. Don't know what to make of it haha


----------



## jointhecrazy

Tell a lie, think it was 25 like this photo, which adds up with this post from xpower..



xpower said:


> just recieved this email ....
> 
> infiniti is a standard £xx per unit (25 min order) products include ..
> 
> tri-tren 150
> 
> tren ace 100
> 
> TMT 500
> 
> test prop 100
> 
> test e 250
> 
> test cyp 250
> 
> test 400
> 
> sust 250
> 
> mast prop 100
> 
> eq 200 undec
> 
> eq-test 500
> 
> deca 250
> 
> deca 400
> 
> Seems legit lol ...


----------



## jointhecrazy

solidcecil said:


> The light blue one looks like a fake.
> 
> How long ago did you buy these? All recent boxes will have holograms on


just realized I think I have to quote you so you know I've replied? Correct me if I am wrong


----------



## solidcecil

Yeah looks right. They come in boxes of 25.

Do any of them have holograms.

I'll take some pics of mine in a sec


----------



## solidcecil




----------



## jointhecrazy

No holograms mate no, can you post a close pic of the font on the batch no and expiry date because that to me is the most concerning difference besides the thickness of the foil lettering? Colour could simply be the eq being left outout and fading in the light for a while or something. Also do your different compound have the same expiry date and are you currently running any?


----------



## naturalun

I have never had holograms but I've always got older batches and had no issues. I'll upload my rip blend now.

Got this about 2 weeks ago, older batch from 2014, working a treat though.


----------



## Dead lee

Holograms are new, means nothing at the moment as there's still legit old stock around, all it means is you have a new batch.


----------



## jointhecrazy

naturalun said:


> I have never had holograms but I've always got older batches and had no issues. I'll upload my rip blend now.
> 
> Got this about 2 weeks ago, older batch from 2014, working a treat though.
> 
> View attachment 114370
> 
> 
> View attachment 114372
> 
> 
> View attachment 114373


look how thick your foil letters are compared to mine mate.


----------



## Clubber Lang

jointhecrazy said:


> View attachment 114366


cant say i can see a difference?

sure its not a self made rumour by Infiniti cus they screwed up a load of batches. ProChem did this once before.


----------



## jointhecrazy

Yeah its not perfectly clear in the photos but some of the compounds boxes are definetley paler, maybe this photo is more noticble

View attachment DSC_0311.JPG


----------



## jointhecrazy

Look at the tmt next to the tri test the trip test looks darker


----------



## jointhecrazy

Clubber Lang said:


> cant say i can see a difference?
> 
> sure its not a self made rumour by Infiniti cus they screwed up a load of batches. ProChem did this once before.


forgot to quote you in my reply see above


----------



## solidcecil

jointhecrazy said:


> No holograms mate no, can you post a close pic of the font on the batch no and expiry date because that to me is the most concerning difference besides the thickness of the foil lettering? Colour could simply be the eq being left outout and fading in the light for a while or something. Also do your different compound have the same expiry date and are you currently running any?


Il post more pics when I get home and check dates.

I'm currently using their test 400 & my missus is using the clen.


----------



## jointhecrazy

solidcecil said:


> Il post more pics when I get home and check dates.
> 
> I'm currently using their test 400 & my missus is using the clen.


cheers mate appreciate it


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

Ahhh, the old "fake" UGL gear.........

I don't believe anyone would go to extreme lengths to copy an UGL.

As Clubber said - probably old stuff had a bit of "cost saving/supply issues" going on.


----------



## Clubber Lang

jointhecrazy said:


> Look at the tmt next to the tri test the trip test looks darker


hmm, cant see it myself, my eyes are going funny staring an inch away from my screen looking lol. Will take your word for it.

TBH is a fecking lot of work for some UG people to try and copy vials, labels, colours, get the manufacturing of boxes complete, just to copy this lab. Makes me suspicious. Especially when there are easier labs to copy, that dont come with boxes or fancy packaging. Colours on boxes can change slightly when produced/printed.


----------



## jointhecrazy

Clubber Lang said:


> hmm, cant see it myself, my eyes are going funny staring an inch away from my screen looking lol. Will take your word for it.
> 
> TBH is a fecking lot of work for some UG people to try and copy vials, labels, colours, get the manufacturing of boxes complete, just to copy this lab. Makes me suspicious. Especially when there are easier labs to copy, that dont come with boxes or fancy packaging. Colours on boxes can change slightly when produced/printed.


Guts you must have seen some of the rohm fakes mate! Come on

And lang I see where your coming from with that but the font change on pscarbs threadisn't just a slight change from box to boxbox its a whole new font


----------



## jointhecrazy

Bump


----------



## TommyBananas

I haven't had Infiniti foor ages but the light blue ones source took 'em back and changed for a diff brand. However; I dunno if they were actually fake.


----------



## need2bodybuild

I don't totally disbelieve it but do find it very hard to believe that people fake ugl gear and pharma to be fair, Pharma is dirt cheap if you get direct from country of origin anyway...


----------



## rawman

Any update about all this?


----------



## jointhecrazy

TommyBananas said:


> I haven't had Infiniti foor ages but the light blue ones source took 'em back and changed for a diff brand. However; I dunno if they were actually fake.


was rather hoping you had just gave it a bash haha, have you ran any of their test 500 I've heard its meant to be under dosed


----------



## TommyBananas

jointhecrazy said:


> was rather hoping you had just gave it a bash haha, have you ran any of their test 500 I've heard its meant to be under dosed


All I had ran from Infiniti was test e mate, sorry :[


----------



## jointhecrazy

rawman said:


> Any update about all this?


no worries tommy thanks for the input,

And rawman I'm pinning the test 500 at 1g a week should be able to tell from sex drive within a couple of a weeks if its decent tackle, I have that rohm to fall back on if its no good


----------



## jointhecrazy

It would appear the test 500 fakes are also gtg.. Sex drive is becoming superhuman again and a few lbs up. Let's get freakehhh!


----------



## testosquirrel

Clubber Lang said:


> cant say i can see a difference?
> 
> sure its not a self made rumour by Infiniti cus they screwed up a load of batches. ProChem did this once before.


well makes sense I used deca 400 and got nothing...also used 20ml tren ace and it did nothing. .but trust the source totally and it came direct fr the lab...both where either piss weak or no active ingredient


----------



## IGotTekkers

jointhecrazy said:


> Guts you must have seen some of the rohm fakes mate! Come on
> 
> And lang I see where your coming from with that but the font change on pscarbs threadisn't just a slight change from box to boxbox its a whole new font


faking rohm makes sense because they have been around for years and everyone knows them and most importantly, it's one of the most expensive labs at retail. So alot of money to be made

I also have bought quite a few Infiniti products, the same source, some were the darker, some were the lighter.. And it seems to be the same case for many. What's the likelihood hood of a number of sources having a legit link to the real lab, stocking their product. Then all of them start buying from the fake lab. Doesn't seem likely to me. I still believe both are from the legit Infiniti. But, I don't make it, so what do I know.


----------



## Fluke82

IGotTekkers said:


> faking rohm makes sense because they have been around for years and everyone knows them and most importantly, it's one of the most expensive labs at retail. So alot of money to be made
> 
> I also have bought quite a few Infiniti products, the same source, some were the darker, some were the lighter.. And it seems to be the same case for many. What's the likelihood hood of a number of sources having a legit link to the real lab, stocking their product. Then all of them start buying from the fake lab. Doesn't seem likely to me. I still believe both are from the legit Infiniti. But, I don't make it, so what do I know.


I remember you had used a lot of triumph before.

I have used their dbol which was gtg - are they still around do you know? gone very quiet.


----------



## IGotTekkers

jointhecrazy said:


> Guts you must have seen some of the rohm fakes mate! Come on
> 
> And lang I see where your coming from with that but the font change on pscarbs threadisn't just a slight change from box to boxbox its a whole new font


faking rohm makes sense because they have been around for years and everyone knows them and most importantly, it's one of the most expensive labs at retail. So alot of money to be made

I also have bought quite a few Infiniti products, the same source, some were the darker, some were the lighter.. And it seems to be the same case for many. What's the likelihood hood of a number of sources having a legit link to the real lab, stocking their product. Then all of them start buying from the fake lab. Doesn't seem likely to me. I still believe both are from the legit Infiniti. But, I don't make it, so what do I know.

Theyv been shut since last October mate bar the odd batch, but I hear they will be making a return very soon.


----------

